# Drove one at training



## jpark (Jun 27, 2003)

Fantastic vehicle all around. Feel free to IM any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Drove one at training (jpark)*

Sweet. Which one did you drive? 3.2 or 4.2?


----------



## jpark (Jun 27, 2003)

it was a 3.2 front track stick, but it was great. Solid suspension, excellent build quality, nice sound from the 3.2


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (jpark)*

Guess it must be the Ocean Blue Euro-spec one.


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: Drove one at training (jpark)*

how did the front-trak A6 feel? ie. was the lack of quattro something noticeable?


----------



## MI_canuck (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: (jpark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpark* »_it was a 3.2 front track *stick*, but it was great. Solid suspension, excellent build quality, nice sound from the 3.2


alas... doesn't sound like we'll bet getting any manual trans options at all (be it 3.2 or 4.2)... you must have obviously driven a euro-sped model...
will there even be any NON-quattro A6's sold in north america??


----------



## jpark (Jun 27, 2003)

I did drive a euro model, and in my past experience, quattros don't really drive all that different from front tracks on normal driving. Mind you, it was a quick lap around a parking lot, and I was more interested in ergonomics, feel, etc, than handling. I'll wait for the ride and drive to whomp on it. 
As far as non Q availability, they're telling us November of 05. Although, I don't understand why anyone would buy one......
A quick tidbit.....the instructor eluded to a future option (next generation Q) where we can adjust the bias through MMI, ie..instead of 50/50 f/r on dry, you can program 30f/70r


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (jpark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpark* »_A quick tidbit.....the instructor eluded to a future option (next generation Q) where we can adjust the bias through MMI, ie..instead of 50/50 f/r on dry, you can program 30f/70r















That means Quattro 6th would make the world's best AWD even better.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

i didn't get a chance to drive the 3.2 we just had the 4.2 euro version to tool around with. Now that i have a base to compare to I really want to drive the 3.2 to see how it moves this tank. From the reviews i've read the 3.2 compared w/ the likes of the E320 and BMW 530? was pretty good in terms of usable powerband


----------

